# ICD-9-CM Procedure 86.22



## E. Knowlton (Jan 20, 2010)

I recently read an article in the Coding Edge regarding proper coding for excisional wound debridement.   This is a code from ICD-9 procedures.  I've never used this code - does Medicare NH a accept this code and do other insurance companies?  I usually use codes 11000-11044 for excisional debridements. Thanks.


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 20, 2010)

86.22 is the icd-9 procedure code for the debridement.  You would not use this code unless you were coding the facility side.  The CPT code that you have is correct.  Just remember that ICD-9 procedure codes are DX codes, not CPT codes.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 22, 2010)

eadun2000 said:


> 86.22 is the icd-9 procedure code for the debridement.  You would not use this code unless you were coding the facility side.  The CPT code that you have is correct.  Just remember that ICD-9 procedure codes are DX codes, not CPT codes.



Vol 3 ICD-9 codes are most definitely NOT dx codes!  They are procedure codes for inpatient procedures.  The dx code comes from Vol 1 and 2 of the ICD-9 whether you are facility or physician.


----------

